# fishbites



## richmondfish (Apr 30, 2003)

any body know anything about this miracle bait...i haven't heard too man people say much about them..but their website talks them up, just wondering if anyone has ever used them, and are they worth it


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I myself have not tried them yet but here are some past posts on the sub. http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=9&t=000247 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=9&t=000227 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=9&t=000258 

Guess I will have to give them a try.


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

we are in nwest florida and love fishbites. we have caught jacks, trout and whiting so far on them. great in the surf. the crab flavered ones work, the yellow, and the pink, fish and stripes.. email the company and they will send you a sample, for free, you will be hooked, tell em you heard from a fishing woman in north florida.


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

When I was living in Jax, was introduced to them by the inventor, worked pretty good in the "neck o da water". 

Tried them down here in Naples area, not very successful that day, but coulda been attributed to the red tide cuz we didn't catch much at all that day on any of our baits.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone know what they are made of? Have caught cats and whiting on then. Stay on the hook forever and crabs don't seem to be a problem stealing them.


----------



## mrmike (Jul 15, 2001)

Just so you know, we've released an new Orange colored Clam flavored bait. This is after months of hounding by NE and Central FL surf anglers. Right now the only way to get them is direct from us, but they shuold start making their way into area retailers soon.


Tight lines and safe journeys to all!!


----------

